# Video: 747-400 D-Check



## PRR 60 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a one hour program produced by the BBC showing a "D-Check" overhaul of a British Airways Boeing 747-400 (G-CIVX). A "D-Check" is the once every six years tear-down and inspection of the aircraft. For you plane-nuts out there (and I know of at least one besides me), this is a interesting look at not just the maintenance process, but the inner workings of the Jumbo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_yHtfGH0nI&list=FLU_70G5mGjm9TCTbRix0zEw&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------

